# Cthulhu For President



## Elfan (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cthulhu.org/



> Cthulhu for President. Why vote for a lesser evil?
> 
> This site is dedicated to the great old one, who should return from his slumber to take over the U.S. government and make this country a whole hell of a lot better as the leader of our executive branch. Or destroy it and drive everyone insane, kill us all, or something really nasty! Remember, Cthulhu for President, why vote for the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd vote for him. 

(Course, I'm already in Sane...you think he might drive me to Walmart instead?):rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 8, 2003)

he has my vote too


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2003)

Heh heh...

I have one of the Cthulu For President Campaign Packs from back in the 80's, Including an original Cthulu for Pres Campiagn Button!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 9, 2003)

Why vote for the lesser evil?



Cthulhu


----------

